# toyota tug tractor motors (denso 14110-40560)



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

hello I'm new to this forum but I'm looking to start my DYI-EV
found this motors and wanted to ask if they were any good for a EV project
haven't found the donor vehicle
but it will be something light 2,200 pounds 
looking for 25-30 mile range
cant attach the picture
motor is :
Denso 14110-40560-71
180000-320
48v 2.6kw 60min

please let me know what u think
or if anyone has used this


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

2.6kw is suitable for a moped. I doubt you'd be able to push a car up to moped speeds with that motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> 2.6kw is suitable for a moped. I doubt you'd be able to push a car up to moped speeds with that motor.


ok thanks for the help

one question what should be the correct kw for a 2k car?

I found another forklift locally 
2001 Toyota 5FBE15 electric forklift. 3000 lbs capacity

the load motor is rated 36v/48v @ 6.1kw/8.0kw
so if I power to 48v it will be 8.0kw
its that ok??
its there a chart that I can reference to?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ok thanks for the help
> 
> one question what should be the correct kw for a 2k car?
> 
> ...


OK that motor will be 8 kw at 48 volts - and will run all day at that
BUT it will almost certainly be at about 1400 rpm

If you put that in a car it will have a top speed of about 30 mph 

But you don't do that!
What you do is run a 150 volt system - and feed that motor with 500 amps 

That will give you a 100 hp - and it will feel like a lot more

If you were to hitch a BIG trailer and run at that power continuously you would melt the motor
But you won't - you will use the 100 hp to accelerate and at the top highway speed you will be using about 20 kw

Which sounds like too much - but the motor will be running at 4,000 rpm and will be only drawing the same current as it is rated at with three times the cooling air flow


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

Duncan said:


> OK that motor will be 8 kw at 48 volts - and will run all day at that
> BUT it will almost certainly be at about 1400 rpm
> 
> If you put that in a car it will have a top speed of about 30 mph
> ...


thanks Duncan fo the reply
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/hvo/d/2001-toyota-3000-lbs-3-stage-sideshift/7109051352.html
that's the donor forklift

http://www.smforklift.com/media/document/1346356094Spec Toyota 5FBE10-20.pdf
this is the spec sheet

you think 750 is a good price ?
I want to use all the parts I can
both motors 
-drive is only [email protected]  (maybe to do a bike or atv)
-pump is [email protected] 8) ok for 2,000 pound ev project
motor controller
what else can I use?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> thanks Duncan fo the reply
> https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/hvo/d/2001-toyota-3000-lbs-3-stage-sideshift/7109051352.html
> that's the donor forklift
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it's not going to be any use for you!

The drive motor will be in a huge funny shaped metal casting - and the pump motor will have a female spline drive shaft

Try and find a four wheeler forklift


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

Duncan said:


> Unfortunately it's not going to be any use for you!
> 
> The drive motor will be in a huge funny shaped metal casting - and the pump motor will have a female spline drive shaft
> 
> Try and find a four wheeler forklift


ok bad news 
but if I can get a machinist to work out the female spline toa coupler to the tranny
this could work?

if not, I found this fork lift near Miami, looks to nice to hack-it and its a lot of money @2k but it has good batteries and the charger that I can scrap for $$
4 wheeler for 4,500 pounds

https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/hvo/d/west-palm-beach-hyster-2006-electric/7107702793.html

its the 48v model 
says AC drive motor 24.7hp 18.4kw
AC optional 12.5hp 16.8kw or DC standard pump motor 14hp 16.8kw
here are the specs

http://www.smforklift.com/media/document/1392158737Hyster E45-65Z.pdf 

not to sure if want to go AC tough


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> not to sure if want to go AC tough


AC adds massively to the complexity - the advantage of a DC forklift motor is its simplicity

If I wanted to go AC I would go the crashed production EV route


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

Duncan said:


> AC adds massively to the complexity - the advantage of a DC forklift motor is its simplicity
> 
> If I wanted to go AC I would go the crashed production EV route


found a motor today 

11'' diameter
16'' long
about 230 pounds
from a 4500 pound forklift 48v
cant read the id plate

how do I upload the pictures??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> found a motor today
> 
> 11'' diameter
> 16'' long
> ...


https://imgur.com/rSsumHB

https://imgur.com/Fr0O10f


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

... are there posts missing from this thread?

I swear there's as missing exchange here where I tell the OP how to use IMGUR, and then re-post his links afterwards.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> ... are there posts missing from this thread?
> 
> I swear there's as missing exchange here where I tell the OP how to use IMGUR, and then re-post his links afterwards.


You may be thinking of a response to the same member in Using a forklift motor, and choosing a good one - post #2546


----------



## Ron17571 (Mar 13, 2021)

Duncan said:


> OK that motor will be 8 kw at 48 volts - and will run all day at that
> BUT it will almost certainly be at about 1400 rpm
> 
> If you put that in a car it will have a top speed of about 30 mph
> ...


This is the clearest information about size and power I have run across so far. I'll keep looking at the forum for more stuff like this. It may actually make sense after awhile.


----------

